# Leipheimer takes Tour of California prologue



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 19, 2006)

VeloNews.com is reporting that the big names of American road racing made their message loud and clear at Sunday's opening day of the Amgen Tour of California. Led by Gerolsteiner's Levi Leipheimer - one of a handful of homegrown stage racers being touted as hopefuls to take the torch from the recently retired Lance Armstrong - American riders swept the top-five of the 1.9-mile prologue in scenic San Francisco. 

Leipheimer, the leader of Germany's Gerolsteiner team, showed that he's serious about winning the high-profile first-year event that's being hyped as the most important race in America…

(http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9515.0.html) 

Official Top 10
1. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 4:53
2. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 0:05
3. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team, 0:06
4. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
5. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, 0:09
6. Fabian Cancellara (Swi), CSC, 0:10
7. Jason Mccartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
8. Hayden Roulston (NZl), HNM, 0:11
9. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team
10. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team

6 Americans in the top 10 and 4 Discovery Team Riders as well.

This is going to be interesting...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 21, 2006)

*Juan José Haedo wins Stage 1 @ TOC*

Velonews.com is reporting that Juan José Haedo wins stage 1 at Tour of California

http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9521.0.html

Stage 1 Results
1. Juan José Haedo (Arg), Toyota-United Pro, 3:14:13
2. Olaf Pollack (G), T-Mobile
3. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), CSC
4. Charles Bradley Huff (USA), TIAA-CREF
5. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
6. Viktor Rapinski (Blr), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
7. René Haselbacher (A), Gerolsteiner
8. Martin Elmiger (Swi), Phonak
9. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United Pro
10. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC

Overall after Stage 1
1. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner
2. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC
3. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
4. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak
5. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC
6. Fabian Cancellara (Swi), CSC
7. Jason Mccartney (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
8. Hayden Roulston (NZl), Health Net Maxxis
9. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
10. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
11. Thomas Danielson (USA), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
16. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
17. Ben Jacques-Maynes (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
22. Christian Vandevelde (USA), CSC
24. Christopher Baldwin (USA), Toyota-United
26. Michael Barry (CAN), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
28. Phil Zajicek (USA), Navigators Insurance
33. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto
34. Viatcheslav Ekimov (Rus), Discovery Channel Pro Cycling
39. Danny Pate (USA), TIAA-CREF
40. Saul Raisin (USA), Credit Agricole
41. Zachary Grabowski (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
45. Tyler Wren (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
46. Timothy Johnson (USA), Health Net Maxxis
49. Mark Mccormack (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
52. Aaron Olsen (USA), Saunier Duval
53. Charles Bradley Huff (USA), TIAA-CREF
54. Craig Lewis (USA), TIAA-CREF
59. Scott Moninger (USA), Health Net Maxxis
63. Justin England (USA), Toyota-United
64. Taylor Tolleson (USA), TIAA-CREF
65. Todd Herriot (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
66. Brian Jensen (USA), JBC
67. Andrew Bajadali (USA), JBC
68. Mc Carty Jonathan Patrick (USA), Phonak
74. Michael Creed (USA), TIAA-CREF
84. Michael Friedman (USA), TIAA-CREF
85. Michael Dietrich (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
87. Antonio Cruz (USA), Toyota-United
88. Martin Elmiger (Swi), Phonak
89. Kyle Wamsley (USA), Colavita Olive Oil-Sutter Home
94. Scott Zwizanski (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
95. Lucas Euser (USA), TIAA-CREF
96. Nick Reistad (USA), JBC
99. Mike Sayers (USA), Health Net Maxxis
101. Alex Candelario (USA), JBC
103. Thomas Peterson (USA), TIAA-CREF
105. Mariano Friedick (USA), Toyota-United
106. Kirk Albers (USA), JBC
107. Brice Jones (USA), JBC
109. Peter Lopinto (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
116. Michael Jones (USA), Health Net Maxxis
118. Jackson Stewart (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada
119. David Robinson (USA), KodakGallery.com-Sierra Nevada


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2006)

Kind of funny that Amgen, maker of two banned drugs, is sponsoring the event.


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Kind of funny that Amgen, maker of two banned drugs, is sponsoring the event.



You can say that again...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 21, 2006)

What, you expect me to not only have read, but also remember something that was posted 4 days ago? I've slept since then. I don't think I read the other thread, either.

To give Amegen some credit, they do recognize the silliness, and actually consider it a useful marketing tool, to promote the legitimate uses of their drugs.


----------

